# It was HER idea!



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Wife and I are pawning off th younguns on the inlaws mid June and when I asked what she wanted to do she said "Float a river up north by the cabin and fish for 3 days"

After I came back from the moon I realized...I have no idea where to go.:sad:

Anybody recommend a canoe rental place on a river?

I'll bring the fly rod but chances are we'll be spinning...like to find quantity of fish as opposed to quality with her, she gets bored quickly.

We'll be staying at the cabin near Higgin's lake and anything within an hour or so is fair game.

Any ideas?


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

The Ausable is a canoe friendly river. The upper stretches (near Grayling) will be flies only catch an release for the first few miles, but the lower you go the bigger the river, the bigger the fish too. You could float that river for three days no doubt. When you get to Mio I believe you'll hit the first dam, which mean portaging and possibly labored paddling on the ponds. There are a ton of canoe joints in Grayling that'll set you up.

If you'd prefer to steer clear of damed rivers the west side a few nice ones but might run out of river after three days. The Man (one dam), PM, are decent, but a little shorter trip that the Ausable.


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

If you want to catch (and release) a lot of 10" rainbows and browns, put in at Mio and float to McKinley (5-6 hours) You can rent from Gotts Landing, or if you bring a canoe they can spot you for $25. Hopefully the water temperature will not be through the roof yet. Spin tackle from the canoe is perfect, 6LB test, #2 Mepps, Small Little Cleos work best. Put in by 7 AM and you should beat the tubers by a couple hours. Good Luck.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

South branch thru Mason tract worthwhile?

I know it's fly only, not a GREAT fly flinger but we can manage.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Gee Kelly....she must really like you!

Wherever you decide to go...have fun! If you miss your take-out and end up on the lake...give us a call. We'll run you back up to the cabin.


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

the rifle would be good, because if you were up for it you could take it slowly make stops along the way to explore the many productive tributaries in the rifle river rec area. The gas station across the road from the rec area rents boats. If you go on the rifle, try to stay on the upper portion as much as possible (above M55)


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Much obliged for the info ya'll.


----------



## MarineBuckHunter (Nov 19, 2007)

I would recommend Grayling as well... there are A LOT of different options there. Sounds like you two will have a great time.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

there are canoe rentals in Roscommon. the mason tract is a quality fishing area, opinions will vary, mine is that its ok but not the best in the area by a long shot. Do you have a small boat or canoe? Are you familiar with the area? I am sure some us higgins/rosc. locals on here could share an idea or two.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

swampbuck said:


> there are canoe rentals in Roscommon. the mason tract is a quality fishing area, opinions will vary, mine is that its ok but not the best in the area by a long shot. Do you have a small boat or canoe? Are you familiar with the area? I am sure some us higgins/rosc. locals on here could share an idea or two.


We don't. Need to rent a canoe as well so that limits it a bit.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Paddle Brave rents canoes right outside of Roscommon. Trips as far as you want to go (1 hour-several days)

http://www.paddlebrave.com/webapp/GetPage?pid=6


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Shoeman said:


> Paddle Brave rents canoes right outside of Roscommon. Trips as far as you want to go (1 hour-several days)
> 
> http://www.paddlebrave.com/webapp/GetPage?pid=6


if you want to fish canoe upstream from there.


----------

